# strange yoyo loach behavior



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok so my 55 gallon community tank got planted recently., and i placed root tabs 2 inches down in the sand. Guess one didn't stay buried. It clouded the water. I did a 100 percent wc this morning.
my yoyo loach who is very small, the smallest of all his budies is being strange. Laying on his side or back right out in the open. Not like when he's resting.
he won't eat.

In really worried.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Whoa!! 100% water change? I could be wrong but I wouldn't recommend doing that much.. 80% sure but 100% may have been too much of a shock for him and your tank. How is he doing now?


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

He was actually qt'd in a 2.5 after the big water change that i did to clear the cloudiness. Everybody and the tank is fine, but he died in qt. Took him back to the store and had all the water tested. Me and the store registered 0ppm ammonia on all the water, yet he had red gills and classic ammonia poisoning signs.  they tested their own water of the tank he cameo of, and it was dangerously high ammonia in there.!

They replaced him for me, his replacement is in qt right now waiting to go in the big tank


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

No I assumed you placed your fish elsewhere lol. Otherwise ...well that would be a 100% death rate at water change time. Well very sorry to hear that. What I meant in my previous post is I don't think it's good to do 100% changes. But then again I may be wrong with a dangerous spike QT the fish and do partial changes to get it to a safer level over several water changes... or even leave the fish in and do a 80% change then continue frequent changes till you've stabilized your perams. Do you have a water test kit?

Well I hope the new guy does great..

Oh.. the store had high ammonia.. hmmm.. I may change stores lol


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes i have a kit. The api freshwater master test kit, liquid.
everything looked fine the day he was introduced, floating in his qt. Then the water clouded and nitrite spiked! So i removed everybody and did the wc. Next time I'll go slower, but all the fishies are fine now. Poor little guy, i think he was dying already when we got him. My hubby bought him to surprise me.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

As long as the water chemistry is close, you can safely change any amount of water - as long as the fish have enough water to swim and not freak out. If you were to actually remove all the water (putting the fish in a holding container), and the chemistry of the new water was quite different, then you would just acclimate the fish to the new water in the tank - just as you would when you buy a fish. It's really only a concern for people who NEVER change their water or only do very small water changes. loaches love water changes, so don't be afraid 

Botine loaches are known for their quirky behavior. It's somewhat normal to find one laying on it's side. Not to say that it wasn't indicative of a problem, obviously as your fish died. But, it is actually "normal" behavior for them to do so from time to time. Not sure if you have a school or if you intend to get one or not, but they can get pretty aggressive when kept alone or in small groups, and can still harass other fish when in a larger group. Just a heads up.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

When I hear 100% I think 100%... which is no water and also strange for a planted tank. Am I wrong that 80 percent would be better? ..meaning enough to keeo them in yet mostly gve new fresh clean water? when establishing my tank I did a few 80% changes but didn't want to disrupt my tank mates(the 75g) too much. I'm open to being wrong. I'm no pro...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I do 80%, unless I forget that I am draining a tank and return to find 2 inches of water. But yeah, 100% as in taking the fish out of the tank is just making a ton more work for yourself, and just not necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I do 80%, unless I forget that I am draining a tank and return to find 2 inches of water. But yeah, 100% as in taking the fish out of the tank is just making a ton more work for yourself, and just not necessary.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


lol...


----------

